# How cold is too cold to walk?



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

How do you handle walking your dog in the cold weather, say teens and below? I don't have a snowsuit or booties for Sir Winston, and I don't like to walk until the middle of the day when the weather is in the teens and low 
20s. However Sir Winston wants his walk twice a day! When I open the door and the cats will NOT go out, it is too cold!!:biggrin1:
How do you walk your dog in the cold cold weather?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I take my guys out no matter what the weather. If it's really cold and windy, I put them in their windproof winter coats. They also have a lighter version windproof jacket. If it's in the 30's and not windy, I just use their normal winter coat. I don't normally put a coat on Fred unless is below 30. He hates coats so I try not to use them on him.
I don't use boots. Can you image trying to get 12 boots on? !


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I guess what I am going to need is the windproof coat. No, I cannot do boots on him I bet, he does like his walk no matter what, so I will have to figure out how not to freeze!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i don't walk the dog if it's below 30 degrees. if it's cold but not windy or snowy, we can go always with his fleece. not big on the booties. there are days when it's just too cold and snowy to go out. if it's cold and sunny, we venture out. be careful of salt after a snow, it can burn their bellies!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I guess I am worried about frostbite too, is that possible for dogs? I have to be careful due to some skin grafts on face, so I wrap up, but wonder about the dog!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy and Beau want to go out no matter HOW bad the weather is. I've tried booties, but the don't tolerate them. I still haven't solved my snowsuit problems - so they go without. They ring their bell and will take a quick RLH around the back yard, do their "business" and come back to the door. They still get their twice/day walk - but its REALLY short: maybe only a half dozen house up the street and back. THEY do't want to come back - but DH can't stand it! LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We just came back inside from a short walk (less than 10 minutes), it is 36 degrees. It seems like the boys are more friskier in the cold weather. We are inside now, because I am cold, not the boys. They do not wear coats. In fact, Jack did not want to come inside! They were both trying to wrestle each other with the leashes on them while outside.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sir Winston seems to love the cold weather too. He is never ready to come back, we go 1.5 miles two times a day...he will plant his feet and not move if I try to shorten the walk...he has gradually moved it from .8 miles to 1.5...so I know he would go further, but there are some loose dogs I worry about if we go further!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Flynn, when it's this cold, Cicero and I don't do much walking inside!! We prefer the sofa, a fleece throw, and a book and a bone. Cicero does seem to like going out and having a fast run in the cold but he doesn't stay out long.

Winston might could do with a thick sweater for his walk, but you will really have to bundle up. Cicero is lucky to have his 'best friend' that goes out with him often.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Wish I had a BF for Sir Winston who would help walk him!!! Cicero, you are a lucky guy
Dexter at least you and Jack have each other, we only have kitties. Daisy and Bo have the same problem Winston has, a cold human at the end of the lead. Freddie and Scudder have a Mom who bundles up and just goes...so they are lucky! Little Buddy, thanks I would not have thought about the salt!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Flynn, when it's this cold, Cicero and I don't do much walking inside!! We prefer the sofa, a fleece throw, and a book and a bone. Cicero does seem to like going out and having a fast run in the cold but he doesn't stay out long.


I'm with Dale - I curl up on one end of the sofa wrapped in a fleece throw with my new Kindle and Abby is curled up at the other end - sacked out! She doesn't have a sweater or jacket but she loves the cold and doesn't stay out long so she's fine.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

New Kindle, which books are you reading? Wish Sir Winston would do that, but he reallllllly wants to walk!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

It's -11 (11F) with a windchill of -20 (-4F) here today so that's pretty darn cold. I know I'm cold out in that, so Sammy must be too, but if we don't take him out I feel I'm depriving him of his needed exercise and chance to look at something other than the inside of the house. Though yesterday he didn't seem to want to go out too much. In fact, he peed in the snow on the back deck rather than going down to the yard...of course there is over half a foot snow out there. Curses, I hate winter!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I hate winter too!! Wish I could move to Florida, ALTHOUGH, it is 32 degrees there today...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys love the cold weather more than hot. They get so playful. The warm gortex winter coats are great. They are breathable, lightweight and waterproof. Just took my guys walking in the sleet last week. Their heads and feet were soaked, but their bodies, including their bellies, were dry. The coats repelled the rain and were dry too!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> My guys love the cold weather more than hot. They get so playful. The warm gortex winter coats are great. They are breathable, lightweight and waterproof. Just took my guys walking in the sleet last week. Their heads and feet were soaked, but their bodies, including their bellies, were dry. The coats repelled the rain and were dry too!


Linda, are you getting the Gortex coats from the lady in Turkey? Are there lighter versions, to use more as a rain jacket as we probably don't need the protection from the cold that you would. I hate wearing vinyl myself as it makes me feel wet and clammy, but love the breathable Gortex. It is so wet here lately that I haven't had the Aug-Dog out for a walk in the past few days. Feeling very guilty as he loves his walks.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, the rain has hit up here, too. It is just too miserable to go out in it, and Tucker gets soaked, which then takes another half hour of hair dryer, which he hates. So, we've just been staying inside, too. I miss our walks.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Henry loves the cold but yesterday was POURING and I discovered a GREAT place for a walk - LOWES!!!! Turns out my boy just adores hardware! And lots of people fuss over him as he runs up and down the aisles. Lowes is my new go-to place for dog walks in bad weather. I'm sure Home Depot would be good too!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Linda, are you getting the Gortex coats from the lady in Turkey? Are there lighter versions, to use more as a rain jacket as we probably don't need the protection from the cold that you would. I hate wearing vinyl myself as it makes me feel wet and clammy, but love the breathable Gortex. It is so wet here lately that I haven't had the Aug-Dog out for a walk in the past few days. Feeling very guilty as he loves his walks.


Linda,
When it's raining I use the Obtrack polartec coat. It's waterproof and very lightweight. It keeps their bellies dry too. It wraps around them. It's also great for keeping the mud off their stomachs. Brady's mom thinks I'm nuts taking them out in extreme weather, but that's the highlight of their day

www.obtrack.com

I'm pretty sure Cinn Cinn has the same coats for her boys. If you get a lot of rain, they are worth the money!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

littlebuddy said:


> i don't walk the dog if it's below 30 degrees. if it's cold but not windy or snowy, we can go always with his fleece. not big on the booties. there are days when it's just too cold and snowy to go out. if it's cold and sunny, we venture out. be careful of salt after a snow, it can burn their bellies!


ound:ound:ound: 30 degrees??? ound:ound:ound:
We wouldn't be able to walk at least 4 months out of the year! Cody doesn't wear a coat until it's below 20 degrees. Below 10-15 degrees and both dogs wear boots (Tess wears boots whenever there's snow). I will admit, when it's below 15 degrees and we only walk for about 10-15 minutes because of me, not them.

You'll be able to tell if they're cold.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Linda,
> When it's raining I use the Obtrack polartec coat. It's waterproof and very lightweight. It keeps their bellies dry too. It wraps around them. It's also great for keeping the mud off their stomachs. Brady's mom thinks I'm nuts taking them out in extreme weather, but that's the highlight of their day
> 
> www.obtrack.com
> ...


Linda - thanks for the information. I will check them out. We had a period of clearing today so decided I had better get the boy out and work out some of his ya-ya's as we had obedience class tonight. We got about a mile and a half away from the house and the rain hit. ARGH! At least it isn't all that cold combined with the rain. I definitely need to find him a comfy rain jacket. He so looks forward to his walks and, even though I don't look forward to them, I definitely need to be walking! 

Fancy Nancy - I didn't realize that Lowe's and Home Depot allowed you to take dogs in their stores. I will have to check that out. That would be a great place to practice our skills for the canine good citizen test. He did well on his practice test but it will be awhile before a real test is administered here so need to keep working on it.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I dont know about every Lowes - but the one in my town is super friendly to Henry. I even take him off the leash sometimes so he can scamper about. All the sales people adore him and want to play with him. Who can resist a Havanese? I will say that our Lowes is almost always very empty....


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sheri said:


> Linda, the rain has hit up here, too. It is just too miserable to go out in it, and Tucker gets soaked, which then takes another half hour of hair dryer, which he hates. So, we've just been staying inside, too. I miss our walks.


We really got it last night - wind, driving rain, thunder - was waiting for the power to go out - and it is still raining like crazy - not liking this one bit.  Augie doesn't seem to mind getting soaked, but yes, it is a pain to dry them off every time - especially the full coats!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

To give you an example, it's 26 degrees here with high winds. The wind chill factor makes it feel like 8 degrees. Like a fool, I'm bundling me and the dogs up for an hour walk, burrrrr!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> To give you an example, it's 26 degrees here with high winds. The wind chill factor makes it feel like 8 degrees. Like a fool, I'm bundling me and the dogs up for an hour walk, burrrrr!


I'm just gonna sit here and bite my tongue on that one Linda :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Trish,
 It was colder than I thought, 22 degrees! Nothing feels better than a warm house!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Yup. I got the fire stoked and it's toasty. The boys ventured out for a bit...about 7 minutes LOL
I even made Sammy a little hat...cut the end off a sock, cut slits in to pull ears through and stretch ever head. It looked very cute...until he shook his head and it went flying off. Sigh.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> To give you an example, it's 26 degrees here with high winds. The wind chill factor makes it feel like 8 degrees. Like a fool, I'm bundling me and the dogs up for an hour walk, burrrrr!


YOU ARE CRAZY! We got halfway down the block and my face started hurting (I had on a hat & scarf) so we turned around and came home. I know you're having the same weather as me so I don't know how you do it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Julie,
I hate the cold more than anyone. Ideally, I like 90 degrees and humid. I just dress in layers. I wear windproof gloves, fleece, and parka! I am online now looking for wind proof long undies!


----------

